

Best Business Books (Recommendations included) - Apane

I&#x27;ve just finished reading &quot;Hard Drive&quot; a book written by James Wallace and Jim Erickson (Jun 1, 1993) about the early days of Microsoft and it&#x27;s founder Bill Gates. I have to say that it was a fantastic read and certainly one of my favourite business books of all time.<p>As a self-proclaimed omnivorous reader that says a lot and I&#x27;ve got to admit the bar is set high after this one so finding a great follow-up read is difficult.<p>So, with that said - what is a business book that you thoroughly enjoyed and would recommend as a &quot;must-read!&quot;<p>Cheers!
======
mindcrime
_The Discipline of Market Leaders_ [http://www.amazon.com/Discipline-Market-
Leaders-Customers-Do...](http://www.amazon.com/Discipline-Market-Leaders-
Customers-Do..). I think very highly of this book and the author's approach to
strategy. It's not radically different from the Porterian approach in some
ways, but I'd say it's narrower in focus and simpler. The big takeway is the
idea (which should be obvious, but often isn't) that "you can't be everything
to everyone". The authors push a model of choosing a market discipline to
appeal to a certain type of customer, and making that discipline the core of
your business.

